# Best natural lifts



## maxie

Ive got to admit im not the strongest lifter to ever enter the gym,infact ive seen lads in the gym lifting weights that would crush me.

I really have to apply myself and work up progressvely in weight whereas some lads just seem to be super strong naturally.

My best lifts are squat 400lbx6

Bench 240lb x 5

Dumbell row 50kgx8

c.g bench 180lb x10

o.h.p 160lbx6

Im weak on pressing movements but when i squatted 400 i dont think it was a coincidence my legs were pretty big for a natty.

Is there any super strong lifters on here? have you been strong from day one in the gym?


----------



## Rick89

I doubt there were many super strong lifter the first time they entered a gym, there are some though and they are usually professional powerlifters/strongmen/bodybuilders in the end.


----------



## Guest

Nope weak before aas, weak when using too! I find it hard as fvck to gain strength always have and if i take time off from the gym, more than a week my strength drops fast. Last year i could bench 100x10, had about few months out of the gym and a real bad diet, lost 2 stone and couldnt bench 40 for reps. Takes the p1ss


----------



## andymc88

A was wondering was a good deadlift for a natty 78kg body weight would be I pulled 150kg for 5reps last week but a think I could pull more if my training was focused around strength


----------



## Guest

Also gain fat quick but then my diets not consistant enough


----------



## Rick89

andymc88 said:


> A was wondering was a good deadlift for a natty 78kg body weight would be I pulled 150kg for 5reps last week but a think I could pull more if my training was focused around strength


Pretty good for your weight I would say mate, if you can get up to 180k For a single at that bodyweight that will be very impressive IMO


----------



## Andy-E

Im 6ft and 75kg, week ass biatch, always have and always will be. I find all presses hard as im long boned with long muscles. naturally i benched 80kg for like 3 reps. squats wasnt too bad at 160kg for 6 reps, but the thing is ive been training hard and none stop for 7 years, got all my gains within the first 1.5 years and been stuck at the same weight and strength ever since. i was 9stone (126 lb) when i started training. Ill never be massive and strong but ill always train and try cuz i love to.


----------



## maxie

Andy-E said:


> Im 6ft and 75kg, week ass biatch, always have and always will be. I find all presses hard as im long boned with long muscles. naturally i benched 80kg for like 3 reps. squats wasnt too bad at 160kg for 6 reps, but the thing is ive been training hard and none stop for 7 years, got all my gains within the first 1.5 years and been stuck at the same weight and strength ever since. i was 9stone (126 lb) when i started training. Ill never be massive and strong but ill always train and try cuz i love to.


You should be able to bench more than 80kg after seven years andy,do you write your weights down every workout?Best way for me is write my top set down and creep the weight up slowly each week,small slow weight increases work better for me than trying to do a 5lb increase at a time.


----------



## andymc88

I'll my best seems atm my deadlift is going up 5kg a week so few months times with no set backs I might be able to


----------



## monkeybiker

Andy-E said:


> Im 6ft and 75kg, week ass biatch, always have and always will be. I find all presses hard as im long boned with long muscles. naturally i benched 80kg for like 3 reps. squats wasnt too bad at 160kg for 6 reps, but the thing is ive been training hard and none stop for 7 years, got all my gains within the first 1.5 years and been stuck at the same weight and strength ever since. i was 9stone (126 lb) when i started training. Ill never be massive and strong but ill always train and try cuz i love to.


It's probably down to technique. I used to struggle with pressing but kept reading about bench technique like getting a good arch and driving my feet into the ground which has helped me lift more.


----------



## Rick89

Andy-E said:


> Im 6ft and 75kg, week ass biatch, always have and always will be. I find all presses hard as im long boned with long muscles. naturally i benched 80kg for like 3 reps. squats wasnt too bad at 160kg for 6 reps, but the thing is ive been training hard and none stop for 7 years, got all my gains within the first 1.5 years and been stuck at the same weight and strength ever since. i was 9stone (126 lb) when i started training. Ill never be massive and strong but ill always train and try cuz i love to.


What your diet like, I would bet your massively under-eating IMO


----------



## steviethe spark

Andy-E said:


> Im 6ft and 75kg, week ass biatch, always have and always will be. I find all presses hard as im long boned with long muscles. naturally i benched 80kg for like 3 reps. squats wasnt too bad at 160kg for 6 reps, but the thing is ive been training hard and none stop for 7 years, got all my gains within the first 1.5 years and been stuck at the same weight and strength ever since. i was 9stone (126 lb) when i started training. Ill never be massive and strong but ill always train and try cuz i love to.


Mate ur diet not right or ur not training hard enough ,7 years training u should be bigger and stronger than that.


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Good lifts OP whats with the lbs :cursing:

I've worked up to 95kg x 5 on bench, 132.5kg x 5 on squat and 175kg x 5 on deadlift at 83kg BW I'm 21 been training about a year.


----------



## defo

I always trained with blokes from the age of 11.

Age 16

Bodyweight: 60kg

Squat 90kg

Bench 60kg

Deadlift 120kg


----------



## Wardy211436114751

defo said:


> I always trained with blokes from the age of 11.
> 
> Age 16
> 
> Bodyweight: 60kg
> 
> Squat 90kg
> 
> Bench 60kg
> 
> Deadlift 120kg


This might be random but is this Kirsty? :laugh:


----------



## defo

Haha lol who this?


----------



## Wardy211436114751

defo said:


> Haha lol who this?


hahaha How random I'll let you try and guess :tongue:


----------



## Wardy211436114751

AndrewB said:


> Last year when i was training hard at 19, bodyweight- 83kg
> 
> bench 105kg, squat 110kg, deadlift 180kg. All 1rm.
> 
> Since ive been out of the gym for 1.5 year and only getting back in my lifts are like that of a 17year old girl


You sure bout that? You seen the 16yo girls lifts on last page :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Barker

18 @ 85kg, 6' 1

Squat = 107.5kg 5x5

Bench = 90kg 5x5 (or 100kg for 2 reps)

Bent over row = 90kg 5x5 (alwas had a strong row for some reason)

Deads = 100kg x 15 (dont have the weight to go higher i reckon i could pull about 140 for a couple of reps though

OHP = 65kg 5x5

Been doing SL 5x5 so not sure on 1 rep max's. I really need some more oly plates


----------



## krypton

Age=21 Bw=90kg

Bench 110kg for 3

Closegrip bench 90 for 10

Deadlift 180 for 6

Bean at the gym for around 3 years


----------



## MrO2b

We have a guy here who i've watched Dead 230kg for a single, at 91.7kg, no straps/chalk/belt(also a 190kg squat, again raw). another guy has benched 170kg at 93kg. both natural.


----------



## krypton

Age=21 Bw=90kg

Bench 110kg for 3

Closegrip bench 90 for 10

Deadlift 180 for 6

Bean at the gym for around 3 years


----------



## shaunmac

When i was natural I was about 12 stone, maybe a little under, 6ft 1. and i got 150kg deadlift. All my other lifts were pathetic lol


----------



## powerhousepeter

before i cut my lifts were 140kgx3 bench, 220x1 squat, 220x1 DL thats after 4 years training, now at 13stone and my squat and DL are down 20kg bench still same but for 1 rep


----------



## littlesimon

32 - 130kg

Training for 2 and a half years and still natural., probably remain a natty for life.

Squat: 227.5kg

Bench 160kg

Deadlift 262.5kg

Standing Overhead Press: 110kg

Pull ups: BW + 17.5kg

Dips: BW + 35kg

I'm hoping for new pb's on all apart from the squat next month.


----------



## Trevor McDonald

Was a year for me in September. Bench125 for a single. Deadlift 170 for a single. Db row 60kg x 10. Db bench 55kgx5. Haven't benched in a while due to shoulder injury. Starting weight 8.5 stone. Just over 12 now.


----------



## Trevor McDonald

littlesimon said:


> 32 - 130kg
> 
> Training for 2 and a half years and still natural., probably remain a natty for life.
> 
> Squat: 227.5kg
> 
> Bench 160kg
> 
> Deadlift 262.5kg
> 
> Standing Overhead Press: 110kg
> 
> Pull ups: BW + 17.5kg
> 
> Dips: BW + 35kg
> 
> I'm hoping for new pb's on all apart from the squat next month.


Those are impressive numbers mate. Well done


----------



## littlesimon

Mey said:


> Those are impressive numbers mate. Well done


Cheers mate


----------



## RickMiller

Age - 27 (too old I know) Height - 5' 10", Weight - 82.5kg (12% bodyfat)

Squat (single leg) - 100kg x 5

Deadlift - 185kg x 3

Bench - 110kg x 2

Overhead Press - 80kg x 2

Just hoping to maintain these whilst I cut...


----------



## RickMiller

defo said:


> I always trained with blokes from the age of 11.
> 
> Age 16
> 
> Bodyweight: 60kg
> 
> Squat 90kg
> 
> Bench 60kg
> 
> Deadlift 120kg


You've officially put me to shame! Impressive.


----------



## paul25601

bench 150kg x 6


----------



## defo

RickMiller said:


> You've officially put me to shame! Impressive.


Haha that was before bodybuilding diet, just getting my stregth back now!


----------



## Hayesy

Deadlift 125kg

Squat 125kg

Not the best but thats were i am at


----------



## Rick89

paul25601 said:


> bench 150kg x 6


Impressive mate


----------



## Rick89

defo said:


> I always trained with blokes from the age of 11.
> 
> Age 16
> 
> Bodyweight: 60kg
> 
> Squat 90kg
> 
> Bench 60kg
> 
> Deadlift 120kg


very impressive lifts, nice work!!!


----------



## MrO2b

The lifts mean a lot more when the form is bang on. "140kg for 5" or whatever when it's half reps with a spot is more like "100kg for 1" in reality. squat depth and it being a free bar also important. also- Mey- 55kg for 5 on flat DB press at 12 stone! thats, well, suprising! especially considering bench is only 125kg for 1.


----------



## Rick89

I think I got up to around 120 bench when I was natural but unfortunately did not do deads and squats back then.


----------



## maxie

I used to love doing flat dumbell press think i got up to 47.5kg for about six reps,it was getting the dumbells up that was the problem,that was when i was on the doggcrapp training,my strength went up the most then,its surprising how fast you can get strong on an exercise when you really push it.

Theres some strong lads and lasses on here its making me feel a right wimp!


----------



## Avena

MrO2b said:


> The lifts mean a lot more when the form is bang on. "140kg for 5" or whatever when it's half reps with a spot is more like "100kg for 1" in reality. squat depth and it being a free bar also important. also- Mey- 55kg for 5 on flat DB press at 12 stone! thats, well, suprising! especially considering bench is only 125kg for 1.


Me too - would like to see the form on all those big lifts! What I DO see in the gym though is half-rep benches, half-rep squats, half-rep shoulder presses and so on. Just saw guys in the gym doing proper squats - weight was 90kg max. And I'm first to tell - when I squat 90kg, my ass is no where near the grass, not too bad either, just below parallel, but those guys today were hard core! Respect.


----------



## maxie

Avena said:


> Me too - would like to see the form on all those big lifts! What I DO see in the gym though is half-rep benches, half-rep squats, half-rep shoulder presses and so on. Just saw guys in the gym doing proper squats - weight was 90kg max. And I'm first to tell - when I squat 90kg, my ass is no where near the grass, not too bad either, just below parallel, but those guys today were hard core! Respect.


Ive got to admit when i benched 240lb it didnt feel right,im doing about 90kg for ten now but i can pause at the bottom on every rep and it hits my chest a lot better.

400 squats were rock bottom for me,i had the **** size to prove it as well.

Once you get the knack of dumbell rows its harder to lift without using the back than with it,i love this exercise.

For me on shoulder press if i go below nose/mouth level it does more harm than good i just wish id learned this years ago when the mags used to go on about a full range of motion.


----------



## biggilb

My lifts have always been way out of touch with each other. Chest has always been so much stronger than everything else. I was natural at 20, around 12.7 stone, 5.10.

incline dumbell press: 55kg x 8

bench press: 140kg x 1

Squat: 100 x 8

deadlift: 180 x 1

Very strange to me and my squat and deadlift has never caught up with my chest strength even after years of training and focusing on technique.


----------



## paul25601

Rick89 said:


> Impressive mate


cheers pal, only do a max of 160 dead lift tho and bout 140 squat


----------



## RickMiller

defo said:


> Haha that was before bodybuilding diet, just getting my stregth back now!


If that was before, what's it going to be soon?!? Lol.

Are you looking to compete at some stage?


----------



## zak007

20 years old going to be 1 year training in august

5ft 8 weighed today at 69.5kg

deadlift 170kg 1rm not clean but still got there a slight hesitation on the way up, 160kg clean for 2!

Squat maxed at 110 parallel for 1-4 depending on day

bench has been kind of lacking since I started back at gym maxed at 85kg for 3

Yes im a natty you can see it in my lifts lol


----------



## defo

RickMiller said:


> If that was before, what's it going to be soon?!? Lol.
> 
> Are you looking to compete at some stage?


I have competed in power lifting, weight lifting and bodybuilding. Not really sure what I am going to do next . . . Still looking for a new challenge


----------



## synthasize

I have done epi and SD in the past but around 18 months ago, and I can safely say they havent contributed to my current strength. I've always found it easier to get strong quickly with a decent structured routine and diet, but size is difficult for me to gain 

Bench 140x2

Squat 160x5 (low!)

Dead 200x3


----------



## RickMiller

defo said:


> I have competed in power lifting, weight lifting and bodybuilding. Not really sure what I am going to do next . . . Still looking for a new challenge


All credit to you as you're still young and have many years of competing ahead.

Fitness? It combines many of the elements you've trained in (strength and power, body symmetry) but with a new dynamic from the gymnastics. I'm hoping to compete in men's fitness when it reaches the UK musclemania competition.


----------



## defo

RickMiller said:


> All credit to you as you're still young and have many years of competing ahead.
> 
> Fitness? It combines many of the elements you've trained in (strength and power, body symmetry) but with a new dynamic from the gymnastics. I'm hoping to compete in men's fitness when it reaches the UK musclemania competition.


Fitness is the BB category that I have done, I did gymnastics from the age of 5 so fitness definitely is the right category for me 

Good luck with muscle mania!!!! When is that?? Do you all ready compete, what category??


----------



## Andy-E

Rick89 said:


> What your diet like, I would bet your massively under-eating IMO


Yeah my diet is s**t mate, the Mrs moaning about cost of shopping lol, and i cant be ****d to make up food at night when ive been at work all day then gym till 9pm, i want to get home and sit down before bed, then back to work, dont have the time nor money to eat what i need to.


----------



## Andy-E

maxie said:


> You should be able to bench more than 80kg after seven years andy,do you write your weights down every workout?Best way for me is write my top set down and creep the weight up slowly each week,small slow weight increases work better for me than trying to do a 5lb increase at a time.


Yeah mate do that but after a few weeks of upping the weight it gets too heavy lol, the weight gets heavier but i dont get stronger. WTF.


----------



## Andy-E

monkeybiker said:


> It's probably down to technique. I used to struggle with pressing but kept reading about bench technique like getting a good arch and driving my feet into the ground which has helped me lift more.


Tried it all mate you name it, wide grip, narrower grip, feet up, feet down, pause, no pause, arched back, flat back, support under back, lol.

Been training all my life and seriously for the last 7yrs but its like smacking my head against a wall, my training partner of 4yrs is a bit of a 'OH I CANT BE ****D' type though which doesnt boost you very well does it, i need a new spotter (anyone ). thats your challenge to make me strong lol.


----------



## MattGriff

I managed to lift the below when I was 19, natural and not really sure of what I was doing - then I played more rugby and the injuries rolled in ha ha

Squat - 260kg

Bench - 182.5kg

Deadlift - 300kg


----------



## Hayesy

Rick89 said:


> I doubt there were many super strong lifter the first time they entered a gym, there are some though and they are usually professional powerlifters/strongmen/bodybuilders in the end.


When i 1st went to a gym i seen a lad doing 15kg dumbells, chest press and was like damn hes fookin strong him! :whistling:


----------



## maxie

MattGriff said:


> I managed to lift the below when I was 19, natural and not really sure of what I was doing - then I played more rugby and the injuries rolled in ha ha
> 
> Squat - 260kg
> 
> Bench - 182.5kg
> 
> Deadlift - 300kg


They are some big lifts there.Very impressive.Sounds like your one of the few that were strong from the start with them kind of lifts at that age,id have never done them weights if id tried in my lifetime.What sort of bodyweight were you then?


----------



## MattGriff

maxie said:


> They are some big lifts there.Very impressive.Sounds like your one of the few that were strong from the start with them kind of lifts at that age,id have never done them weights if id tried in my lifetime.What sort of bodyweight were you then?


At the moment I am about 120kgs but injured (as in recently had operations) so lost a couple of stone. Normally about 130+ though.


----------



## Rick89

MattGriff said:


> I managed to lift the below when I was 19, natural and not really sure of what I was doing - then I played more rugby and the injuries rolled in ha ha
> 
> Squat - 260kg
> 
> Bench - 182.5kg
> 
> Deadlift - 300kg


Now that is some beastly strength, nice going mate.


----------



## TOBE

age 22 bw 84kg

bench - 120kg

squat - 140kg

deadlift 200kg

all done last year havn't tried any low rm for ages


----------



## maxie

TOBE said:


> age 22 bw 84kg
> 
> bench - 120kg
> 
> squat - 140kg
> 
> deadlift 200kg
> 
> all done last year havn't tried any low rm for ages


Good lifts for your bodyweight as well tobe especially the deadlift.


----------



## Wardy211436114751

MattGriff said:


> I managed to lift the below when I was 19, natural and not really sure of what I was doing - then I played more rugby and the injuries rolled in ha ha
> 
> Squat - 260kg
> 
> Bench - 182.5kg
> 
> Deadlift - 300kg


If you were doing those when you were 19 and natural what the hell are you lifting now??? :lol:


----------



## morg5

Age 23

Height 5'7 ish

Weight 13.7st / 189lb / 86kg

Bench 1rm: 160kg

Deadlift 1rm: 255kg

Squat 1rm: 180kg below parallel

4 reps with 55kg dumbells on seated shoulder press with bench one click down from vertical

All with good clean unassisted form 

Find it hard to make any progress on the squat, I use different rep ranges but find my strength varies greatly from week to week and my right knee sounds like a bag of spanners at the bottom of the movement, maybe it's just not meant to be lol


----------



## kev1

195kg bench

257 dead

220 squat

100% natural lifting for the bdfpa


----------



## C.Hill

kev1 said:


> 195kg bench
> 
> 257 dead
> 
> 220 squat
> 
> 100% natural lifting for the bdfpa


Excellent lifting mate!


----------



## maxie

Yeah some good lifts there kev1 and morg5 in the post above.


----------



## fitdog

137.5kg bench

182.5kg Deadlift

90kg Strict Military press

Cant squat due to knee replacement.


----------



## maxie

fitdog said:


> 137.5kg bench
> 
> 182.5kg Deadlift
> 
> 90kg Strict Military press
> 
> Cant squat due to knee replacement.


Good lifts fitdog the 90kg/200lb military press is the one i want to do before i get too old.I am currently on about 70kg for ten good reps,weight is slowly going up hopefully get there next year sometime.


----------



## fitdog

Cheers Maxie 70kg for 10 is great work, i did the 90kg this morning, was not pretty but it went up, when repping i like to go very deep all the way to upper chest to a dead stop the explode to full lockout and squeeze shoulder blades together. Iv added 20kg to my military press in last 4 weeks.


----------



## kev1

thanks guys what effected me and still does is knee pain hence why my deads and squats arent that high! now i work around it as i dont powerlift anymore i want to get in condition for a natural bb comp!

but i still lift heavy for 6-8 reps to maintain as much strength and size whilst cutting


----------



## Matt 1

weight: 68kg

age: 20

height: 5ft 10

bench: 110kg 1rm

squat: 180kg 5reps 3sets

deadlift: 130 5reps 3sets


----------



## fitdog

Make that 190kg deadlift for me.


----------



## Dav1

Before I started to compete as a natty with the ANB in the early 90's and at 110-120kg - Bench 235kg for 2 touch and go, squat 280kg for 4-5 reps and never really deadlifted but irrc I once did 190kg for 3 sets of 15 reps.

Have done 3 DS cycles about 3 years ago, so no real addvantage now but will compete in the bench (110kg class) as a veteran next year at 43, so pressing is now on the way back up after a long time out of it, last bench session 195kg for 1 rep with a pause (another 5-10kg in the tank) aiming for 220-230kg but will probably go BPO with an 8 week Epi cycle with will probably add 20-25kg. Close grip bench currently 177.5kg for 2 will go for 180kg in a couple of days.


----------



## Robbyg

Best lifts at 79.6 kg Bench 150kg Squat 230kg Deads 210kg all natty too


----------



## kev1

i know my squat isnt good as my knees cant take any more kilos! i was 18 stone


----------



## Wardy211436114751

:lol: Empire boy on a rampage for videos Im with him though be good to see some vids! I've seen Defo's vids she has some records in the BDFPA 

I have vids for mine Empireboy not that they are impressive just yet


----------



## DAZ4966

Going back a few years now, when the ego was high, I did:-

Flat bench - 160kg

Dead lift (off the floor, using straps & belt) - 250kg

Squats - 160kg


----------



## kev1

empire boy ive got a video of me somewhere bencing 180kg in a natural comp with a pause but will need to find it.

if u look me up on the bdfpa site u will c my lifts

i was 19 when i pulled 245 in deadlift comp in newquay

195 was a touch and go in the gym not in comp!! but ive got 3 witnesses  the spotters

all uneqquiped!!!

im at 16 stone now and still rep 65kg incline dumbells just very fortunate with strength

and yes all natural!


----------



## Guest

kev1 said:


> empire boy ive got a video of me somewhere bencing 180kg in a natural comp with a pause but will need to find it.
> 
> if u look me up on the bdfpa site u will c my lifts
> 
> i was 19 when i pulled 245 in deadlift comp in newquay
> 
> 195 was a touch and go in the gym not in comp!! but ive got 3 witnesses  the spotters
> 
> all uneqquiped!!!
> 
> im at 16 stone now and still rep 65kg incline dumbells just very fortunate with strength
> 
> and yes all natural!


I hate you


----------



## kev1

whys that?


----------



## defo

Empire Boy said:


> Do you have videos? Assuming you are sub 55kg, those are internationally competitive raw numbers for woman junior. Seems a lot of people have really high raw numbers that would be competitive at the UK and international level. I would like to see your 120kg raw deadlift at what looks to be a 55kg bodyweight.


They are current records with the BDFPA/WDFPA T2 category. Also have 127.5kg deadlift in the T3 category.


----------



## Trevor McDonald

Empire Boy said:


> You have a video of 150kg x 6? And your dl is 160 and squat 140, WTF?


What should it be. I struggle with squat. Use to squat 140. Now struggle with 90 with an injury that set me back and scared to push myself. But I can deadlift 170x1. Been stuck at it for a while. Think my squats are holding me back as I can't live any higher off the floor. 5ft6/7


----------



## Barker

Not seen any videos yet!

Got a couple of 20kg plates for xmas so seeing how much i can deadlift 140 for. Never thought id be so excited to life a weight up off the ground!


----------



## jed

I haven't squatted for about 2 months until yesterday, I'm a little over 70kg and did 12 reps at 40kg, 12 reps at 70kg, 12 reps at 90kg and 2 reps at 120kg before dropping the weight off my back, that'll teach me to push it without a spotter haha


----------



## Barker

Thats good for your weight, you must have a top notch cardio system, i can barely make it to 10 reps i hate going above 6!


----------



## Inapsine

My third ever deadlift session i managed 190kg as my 1rm, never really applied myself to training lower back as much as i could focus alot more on squats and bench. Which are about 120 and 150 atm


----------



## jed

actually when I just worked it out I'm closer to 80kg haha though to be fair the last time I was squatting I could only manage 80kg, seems them leg presses paid off heh


----------

